# Review Leupold QRW Rings



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I just received my Leupold QRW medium rings today. The rings have a quick release lever on the side so they can be removed easily, without tools, from the weapon they are mounted on. They are designed to return-to-zero when they are put back on the weapon. This makes it convenient if you want to have multiple optics for a particular firearm or possible switch optics between firearms.

The rings themselves are well made and constructed out of steel in either a matte, gloss, or silver finish. They use the cross-slot format for reliability and security. The rings incorporate Leupold's Torx drive system which is designed not to strip screw heads or distort drivers. The rings come with a Torx driver.

I like the idea of using the Torx heads because they allow for a much greater contact area and they are far less susceptible to stripping of the heads. The four screws are also recessed into the strap giving a cleaner look and providing protection for the heads.

The rings went on easy and the Torx head worked great at securing the strap to the bases. One thing to remember is to make sure the levers are on the opposite side from the bolt. After installing the rings I moved the scope back and forth on the rail to make sure I had the perfect eye relief.

The levers worked well but I never felt that they gave me the same quality feel I get from the A.R.M.S. throw lever rings. Another complaint I have is that because of how the levers stick out they could get snagged, bumped, or moved if you're not careful.

For a person on a tight budget who needs a set of quick detachable rings these will work fine; but I recommend checking them each and every time you use the rifle. If you really plan to use the rifle and you don't mind spending a little extra I would highly recommend A.R.M.S throw lever rings instead.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had them on my ML for a few years now.They work very well/returning to zero.No complaints here.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Bernie,

Thanks...I was wondering how well they will return to zero...haven't had the time to try that yet.

Have you had any problems with them loosening up or getting snagged on anything?


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't really believe the return to zero until I saw it for myself. I have a Bushmaster M4/Trijicon glass on top. I zero'd the rifle last fall and then took the scope off to mount a different one. Anyway, the Trijicon sat on the shelf in my cabinet for about 5 months, took it out to Cassleton, put it on, told my buddy I hadn't shot with it since November and then rang the "Gong" at 300 yds. 5 out of 5 with 77gr MatchKings. Return to Zero......Now I need to put the NIKON back on with the Quick Release Rings to see if that scope will hold zero as well, next trip I'll swap them both out.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Ruthless said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Thanks...I was wondering how well they will return to zero...haven't had the time to try that yet.
> 
> Have you had any problems with them loosening up or getting snagged on anything?


No problems of any kind.


----------

